# Problems with new build



## sweetooth6669

I need some help please.  I started a build a while ago and things got busy and it was pushed to the side.  Now I'm trying to get it done but it's not starting up properly.  When I push the power button, the LEDs light up, the fans turn on (processor and power supply)...but nothing comes up on the screen (no BIOS screen or anything, and yes the monitor is on and plugged in).  

I have built my own computer before but I needed help.  This time, it seems the same thing is happening, but the fix from the last time isn't working this time.  Last time, putting the washers on the screws that tighten the motherboard down to the chassis was the fix...but it didn't help this time.

Here's the build...maybe I grabbed an incompatible component?

Motherboard:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138283

CPU:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103652

HD:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136795

RAM:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231180

Any help will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## johnb35

Did you use the brass standoffs between board and case?  Is the 4pin cpu power connector from the psu attached to the board?  Are you using onboard video or dedicated card?  What heatsink/fan are you using?


----------



## sweetooth6669

I have the brass standoffs on all the screws but where the chassis seems to be "lifted" and it looks like it doesn't require a brass standoff (i.e. it's at the same level of a brass standoff).  If it needs brass standoffs at each of the screws, what do you do when you have this lifted portion?  Don't put in a screw?

Yes, the 4-pin is connected.  Using Onboard video.

Here's the CPU cooler:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106135

Chassis:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133179


----------



## sweetooth6669

Any other thoughts on the problems.  All the cords are in...monitor is plugged in, turned on.  I'm at a loss here and any help would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

Have you tested the power supply?  What model of psu are you using?  If the lifted up tabs are the same level as what a standoff would be then no, do not use a standoff there.

You may want to try building it outside of the case on a piece of cardboard to verify the case isn't involved.


----------

